# Anal gland removal



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

Tyler's problems with his anal glands seem to be getting worse. He's always had issues with full glands and I've had them emptied when needed by the vet. 

He's started getting infections and is constantly bothered by them. More so than usual.

They vet was talking about removing them although we are trying one last attempt to get them sorted with meds to get rid of the infection and inflammation.

Has anyone had their dogs glands removed? Any advice? If you don't mind posting how much it cost although all vets charge differently I know.

It's not something I really want done but if it needs to be done then there's no choice.

I know the risks but the vet I see said he has done many before and there's never been a problem afterwards.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

During all the treatments/abs did they flush them with Hibiscrub and fill them with the abs directly? 

That is what finally sorted Jack's.


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

They haven't flushed them but filled them directly today. He said it usually sorts things out but to have a think about removal.

If this sorts it then that's great it's just if it's not enough.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

LouLatch said:


> Tyler's problems with his anal glands seem to be getting worse. He's always had issues with full glands and I've had them emptied when needed by the vet.
> 
> He's started getting infections and is constantly bothered by them. More so than usual.
> 
> ...


Havent had any removed, but Nans had problems with Anal gland abcesses twice, she doesn't even give the warning signs you usually get, and I haven't known until the abcess burst. She seems at times to produce a really thickened almost clay like residue that is really hard if not impossible to get out. The first time she got an abcess as well as putting her on a long course think it may have been about 3 weeks certainly two of combined antibiotics, they also flushed out the glands under sedation.
I had them checked occasionally when she went in for her regular thyroid check ups and for a long while maybe about 2 years there wasn't much in them at all.
She did get another abcess recently and this time they gave her just a long course of antibiotics again and managed to get out the thickened stuff that was in there. I'm assuming as she was fine for a long time after the flush, something may have made a little build up again. So far since so good.

If you haven't tried having them flushed a long course of a combined antibiotic that may be worth trying first rather then having them taken out. In conjunction with this if you haven't tried it already might be worth trying Protexin profibre to see if it helps see link.
http://www.protexin.com/products/pro-fibre/31

Many years ago when I first adopted my Samoyed he had anal gland issues, and his was so bad they couldn't express them in the surgery they were that full and painful, and they had him in and flushed them and he was totally fine after that never had a problem again, maybe the diet I used was different. Friends of mine had one of their dogs flushed and I think she said they packed them with antibiotics or something and that sorted his too. So it may well be worth trying a flushing first before taking the step of having them removed. Worth speaking to your vet about anyway.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

LouLatch said:


> They haven't flushed them but filled them directly today. He said it usually sorts things out but to have a think about removal.
> 
> If this sorts it then that's great it's just if it's not enough.


Think we cross posted. If they haven't flushed them and just packed them, then it still might be worth just having a last ditch attempt at flushing and a long course of combined oral antibiotics, or even packing them after flushing if it does come back. If he should be producing anything like Nan does, and they are not getting all the stuff out then perhaps that's why.


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks SDH I don't think they were flushed he didn't mention it, they have just been packed with meds to see if that helps. I will ask about flushing them if this doesn't sort it. He's never had infections before so it's concerning they are so bad. 

I have tried adding all sorts to his diet to help express them but nothing has worked. I'm adding to his meals now and they are still bad he only had them expressed 2 weeks ago and they were full to bursting today. 

These dogs are costing me a fortune!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

LouLatch said:


> Thanks SDH I don't think they were flushed he didn't mention it, they have just been packed with meds to see if that helps. I will ask about flushing them if this doesn't sort it. He's never had infections before so it's concerning they are so bad.
> 
> I have tried adding all sorts to his diet to help express them but nothing has worked. I'm adding to his meals now and they are still bad he only had them expressed 2 weeks ago and they were full to bursting today.
> 
> These dogs are costing me a fortune!


Nan never had anal gland issues at all until about 2 probably 3 years ago, it started all of a sudden she is 8 1/2 now. The stuff she produces though is so thick and clay like just expressing it is really hard to get out, there is no way I think when it forms that she would get it out naturally whatever she ate. In fact when he does express it the thickened stuff is all that comes out so its like a sediment that just gets stuck. If he is producing something like this too, maybe its being left behind in the glands hence the quick build up and a good flushing to remove it would solve it at least for a good while like hers has.


----------



## Babyshoes (Jul 1, 2016)

I had a ferret who needed to have his glands removed for a similar reason. It's a fairly major surgery but he recovered well. 

The only lasting effect I noticed is that his body smell changed, which I didn't expect. Not sure if that would be the same with a dog, but if you do need to go ahead with the surgery, it would be interesting to see if you notice a difference afterwards. 

I don't remember the actual price, but I do recall it being even more eye watering than the smell of emptying a ferret's anal glands!


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

LouLatch said:


> Tyler's problems with his anal glands seem to be getting worse. He's always had issues with full glands and I've had them emptied when needed by the vet.
> 
> He's started getting infections and is constantly bothered by them. More so than usual.
> 
> ...


No not personally but several friends have had their dogs done. Solved the problem and all fine afterwards although I understand it's not a 'nice' op.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

@LouLatch did Tyler's problem resolve or did you end up having the surgery? Colt is having problems with his again (this is the 3 rd time in about 18 months) - infection and fissures. A swab was sent off and has come back showing a couple of bugs so he is having two different antibiotics and going in on Thursday for a flush but the vet thinks we should seriously consider having them removed. I am anxious/reluctant to have the operation done but I do understand he can't keep being unwell with infections and needing flushes/prolonged periods of antibiotics.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Poor Colt


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> @LouLatch did Tyler's problem resolve or did you end up having the surgery? Colt is having problems with his again (this is the 3 rd time in about 18 months) - infection and fissures. A swab was sent off and has come back showing a couple of bugs so he is having two different antibiotics and going in on Thursday for a flush but the vet thinks we should seriously consider having them removed. I am anxious/reluctant to have the operation done but I do understand he can't keep being unwell with infections and needing flushes/prolonged periods of antibiotics.


Hi @rottiepointerhouse sorry I've just seen your reply. I'm sorry to hear that Colt has been unwell with his glands again.

Tyler's seem to have settled they have been empty since the vet removed the antibiotics in them. I just checked them again today and they are still empty. It's the first time ever they have been empty. I'm just hoping they stay that way.

What did you decide about Colt?


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

LouLatch said:


> Hi @rottiepointerhouse sorry I've just seen your reply. I'm sorry to hear that Colt has been unwell with his glands again.
> 
> Tyler's seem to have settled they have been empty since the vet removed the antibiotics in them. I just checked them again today and they are still empty. It's the first time ever they have been empty. I'm just hoping they stay that way.
> 
> What did you decide about Colt?


Thank you for replying. Good news about Tyler. Colt had them flushed and antibiotic put in last week plus he is still on oral antibiotics. He has to go back on Friday for a check up - vet said give it our best shot to clear it up but if it doesn't or if infection comes back then we have agreed to the surgery. Fingers crossed.


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Thank you for replying. Good news about Tyler. Colt had them flushed and antibiotic put in last week plus he is still on oral antibiotics. He has to go back on Friday for a check up - vet said give it our best shot to clear it up but if it doesn't or if infection comes back then we have agreed to the surgery. Fingers crossed.


Oh poor boy. I really hope the antibiotics help and he doesn't have to have them removed. I will keep my fingers crossed for him too.


----------

